# Skyrim // What Kind of Dovakhiin Are You?



## Nix (Mar 11, 2015)

I am a Khajiit player myself. I usually play a stealthy light-armored character to begin with. Nightingale armor is just the coolest. 

Speaking of guild-quests, I love completing the Dark Brotherhood questline. C: Murder and mayhem and crazy jesters, omai.

I almost always side with the imperials because they show progress and have brought great wealth to Skyrim. Many nords blame them for the banning of Talos worship but after the war was won against the Stormcloaks I feel the Aldmeri Dominion will be an easy matter to take care of, especially with the Dragonborn on their side. Let's face it, Ulfric runs a crumbling city wrought with murder and rather racist citizens who can bully out in the open with no consequence.  

As for marriage, I noticed a lot of people almost never marry, but I have a few candidates for every character. Argis and Onmund are my favorites. C:
​


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 11, 2015)

always a Dark elf man  I'm a weird stealth-mage thing ^^

I definitely want to play as a khajiit at some point though~


----------



## Nix (Mar 11, 2015)

Funny thing is I almost never use magica, the college of winterhold is the only guild questline I haven't finished. xD​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 11, 2015)

High Elf, in those elf haters faces (referring to Skyrim citizens xD) I get so much crap from all the folks in-game bah jerks Dx I am a mage-type as well haha, been going about my quests all randomly lol, eh it's fun to just explore new places : ) I too am with the imperials, ugh something my friend said made me despise stormcloaks xD Oooooo forgot to add I married Farkas and we have two adopted daughters : )


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

*SPOILERS*

I have about 7 different characters. Well, actually I probably have a ton more but they were abandoned. Every character I have used has been Khajiit although I'm trying out some of the workshop/fanmade races. 

Sucks you can't marry a Khajiit in the game. However, I have this AMAZING mod called Inigo the Brave with this amazing follower. The guy who made it actually voice acted Inigo so it's different dialouge. Also, you can marry him.

Dark Brotherhood actually kinda made me upset. With games, I kinda brush off most disasters because I don't care about the characters that much. The one rare time I cared was when I saw one of my Dark Brotherhood brothers up against a wall with arrows EVERYWHERE in him. Also, that two-faced_*****_ lying on the floor just looking disgusting. I like how they gave you the option to kill her or leave her. I ended up killing her out of the kindness of my heart.

As for Imperial vs Stormcloak, both have stupid causes. However, being Khajiit, I've of course gone with the Imperials. Sucks the Imperials are being told what to do by the Thalmor. Glad I could kill that one Thalmor in the College storyline.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 11, 2015)

*High Elf Archer w/heavy armor and all the bow perks.*


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 11, 2015)

Female nord. I use a mixture of the three, although magic is what my player leans towards. I usually just blow everything up with fire, or leave it to my hoard of scantily clad followers to do my dirty work. Depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 11, 2015)

My character was a dual wielding dark elf. I usually wore Nightingale armor or Dark Brotherhood armor. 

I really like the Dark Brotherhood quest line. All of the members of the DB are pretty interesting and fun to talk to. Gabriella tended to annoy me though. Shadowmere's one of the best parts of joining up with them.

I originally sided with the Stormcloaks, but I never finished the quest line because I got really annoyed really fast with Ulfric.

PRAISE TALOS

No thanks man. Keep your Talos and racism to yourself. Filthy milk drinker.

The Thieves Guild quest line is right up there with the DB one. Nightingale armor, an unexpected plot twist, what's not to love?

Unfortunately, I can no longer play Skyrim on my laptop because I had a family sharing thing with my cousin, and it doesn't let me play it anymore. So, I'll have to settle for a mod-less play through on my 360 once I find the motivation to play again.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 11, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> My character was a dual wielding dark elf. I usually wore Nightingale armor or Dark Brotherhood armor.
> I originally sided with the Stormcloaks, but I never finished the quest line because I got really annoyed really fast with Ulfric.
> 
> PRAISE TALOS
> ...



Yay another dunmer ^^ And yeah I pretty much supported the stormcloaks right up until I got to windhelm. >.< 

Good luck, I can't even imagine playing a vanilla skyrim anymore!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> My character was a dual wielding dark elf. I usually wore Nightingale armor or Dark Brotherhood armor.
> 
> I really like the Dark Brotherhood quest line. All of the members of the DB are pretty interesting and fun to talk to. Gabriella tended to annoy me though. Shadowmere's one of the best parts of joining up with them.
> 
> ...


I played Skyrim on my laptop and it destroyed my computer. Particularly my fan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Female nord. I use a mixture of the three, although magic is what my player leans towards. I usually just blow everything up with fire, or leave it to my hoard of scantily clad followers to do my dirty work. Depending on how I'm feeling.



The reason I choose Khajiit is because I like stealth and daggers.
I cannot for the life of me figure out magic, lol. 

By the way, does anyone use shouts regularly? I'm level 33 on one of my characters and I've gone the whole game w/o using dragon souls for shouts (excluding the mandatory ones). I have a mod where I exchange dragon souls for perks and it's much more useful.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Khaajit, werewolf, stormcloak at your service.

Archer, lockpicker, stealthy assassin. Yeah dark brotherhood ftw, I need the gold. Rip money.

Ebony armor all the way. And I love my ebony helmet which lets me swim underwater 24/7..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 12, 2015)

I just chose Imperial and I leveled up my Smithing skills so I can forge Daedric Armor. I refuse to forge the Dragon since Daedric looks cooler. My weapon style of choice is dual blades. The only magic I really leveled up in was conjuring so I can summon badass bodyguards and feel less lonely... What? Who said that? Anyways, yeah I use dual Daedric blades which can be extremely annoying because the shortcut to equip both of them at once doesn't work. I haven't played Skyrim in awhile. I usually just turn it on when I'm desperately looking for something to kill time.


----------



## akabetty (Mar 12, 2015)

My Altmer mage lady was a Stormcloak - for the lols.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 12, 2015)

I always play as a female Bosmer or Altmer in Skyrim, I have a Bosmer imperial stealthy archer thief and a battlemage Altmer. On PC I did start a Female Nord but haven't progressed her passed the intro.


----------



## valval (Mar 12, 2015)

Khajit lady named Punchy, unarmed combat (though slowly leveling up destruction and archery). Takes everything she can get away with, plan to sell, never sell anything. Always use fire breath, nightingale strife, and Shadowmere. Never say no to a daedric prince. Ebony armor enchanted to boost health, stam, and magicka, except for Rhagot for my mask/helm. Explore everything, lie to everyone, and never pay off a bounty without clearing inventory first. Imperial supporter before and after killing the Emperor. Roles she is not qualified for: Thane, Nightingale, Thieve's Guild leader, Listener, and definitely not up to being the Arch-Mage. Convinced everyone in Skyrim is hell-bent on making terrible decisions. Things she is qualified to be: Puncher of Dragons, Miner of Ore, and Oops I Thought You Were Hostile So Now I Have To Kill You And Your Friends And Family To Get Rid Of My Bounty.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 12, 2015)

Redguard gal named Celerii (shut up lmao) - had Inigo (mod) as a companion. Always side with the Imperials though, whether I play my Khajiit side character or whatever. Ain't down with no dirty stormcloaks u feel me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

Blech Imperials u go to Oblivion nao lol

I usually have Mjoll as follower/whatever though.. Unless they fixed that invincible bug lol


----------



## valval (Mar 13, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Redguard gal named Celerii (shut up lmao) - had Inigo (mod) as a companion. Always side with the Imperials though, whether I play my Khajiit side character or whatever. Ain't down with no dirty stormcloaks u feel me



STORMCLOAKS ARE RACIST SCUM. At least the leaders are, idek. Also, LEGATE RIKKA FO LYFE.

I just barely started running around with Aranea and holy crap, she is so hardcore o_o


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

Get Mjoll if you want hardcore.. unless they fixed it she can't die


----------



## valval (Mar 13, 2015)

Shadowmere is the best tank, hands down. That horse WILL NOT DIE. Aranea has been nice, since I don't accidentally punch her in combat D8 RIP Lydia and Uthgerd about 6 times before I reloaded to save them XD

unless you ride him off a cliff but that's another story


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 14, 2015)

OMFG A SKYRIM THREAD *squeals!* *faints* *gets back up again* *brushes self off* *ahem...*  

I made 3 characters:

Theodorrah: Wood Elf
She is the Archmage of the College of Winterhold. 
Also the Guildmaster of the Thieves Guild (just because).... its kinda a must, when you've built two homes with the Hearthfire DLC! 
Married to Quintus Navale, Alchemist from the White Phial in Windhelm. 
I like to think her Uncle is Faendal in Riverwood and thats how she ended up in Skyrim, to go visit him, and she was just at the wrong place at the wrong time.... 
She uses Destruction magic, predominantly Fire-related spells. But a mixture of everything in a pinch. 
J'zargo is her follower - he is bad***. I love him to DEATH. I named my CATS J'zargo and M'aiq the Liar! But now she has Serana to do Dawnguard, but only for now. 
She sided with the Imperials. She understood Alvor's perspective that dividing Skyrim under the Stormcloak Rebellion would only strengthen the Thalmor. I like to think Theodorrah's parents were rebels back in Valenwood against the Thalmor, and were killed while she was at the College in Skyrim.... she was thirsty for Thalmor blood, but she know unity was the way to take them down. She had no reason to go back to Valenwood. So she settled in Skyrim, Married Quintus and adopted a daughter. The girl that wanders Whiterun. 

My Khajiit: Khali'fat
Her "backstory" is that she came with the Khajiit caravans. Ri'saad is her father. Her mother died when she was young, for "unknown reasons" that her father never explained to her. They got in a fight, and while Ri'saad was checking up on another caravan at a rendezvous point, she had an argument with him over it, and she fled, came across the Imperials and was arrested with Ulfric and taken to Helgen. She joined the Stormcloaks because she saw what the Thalmor were doing to Elsweyr and se would hate to see the rest of Skyrim destroyed. She also hated the Imperials for chaining her. She fled to Windhelm, became a member of the Dark Brotherhood and was a thief and a rogue Assassin. When made listener, she came across Cicero's journals that dictated how Brotherhood in other provinces were destroyed, and Assassins were brutally murdered across Tamriel, including Elsweyr. There she found the secret to her mother's death that her father had hidden from her: Her mother was a Dark Brotherhood Assassin and was killed in the brutal attacks. Ri'ssad kept this from her, and fled Elsweyr with a group of Khajiit and formed the caravans till they reached Skyrim. She was later reunited with her father and embraced by him. History, thus, repeated itself. 
She wields dual ebony daggers and has a high sneak skill. She is a lone wolf and never married. Shadowmere obviously is her steed. 

Orc: Ortega
Warrior: Two Handed weapons and Deadra Hunter with a high smithing skill. 
She is brutal. She was raised in the Orc Stronghold known as Dushnik Yal near Markarth. I like to think Shel, the Cheifton's favorite wife had her has a daughter, expecting a son to one day fight for the position of Chief. But her fate would that she be married off and be some other stronghold chief's trophy wife, like Shel, who just stands pretty and doesn't serve the stronghold at all. Ortega refused. The Chief ad a brother, who left to join the Imperials, and returned with the Chief greeting him with open arms (you learn this if you go to Dushnik Yal). My "fiction" states that Ortega confided in her uncle that she admired him for leaving and that she wanted to do the same and explore Skyrim - Join the Companions. But he objects, and in true Orc fashion the settle it in a fist fight. Ortega wins, and he realizes se is not Chieftain's wife material. She is a warrior. So he agrees to accompany her (I believe that's how you get him to follow you). On her way, she gets arrested, taken to Helgen, etc, but later she joins the Companions, Joins the Stormcloaks actually, disagreeing with her Uncle that if someone tried to strip Malacath from her she would want to rebel too. But she organizes a meeting between Ulfric and Tullius with the Greybeards to make negotiations. 
I haven't decided who she marries yet. Possibly the Orc at Dayspring Canyon/Fort Dawnguard (I think you can marry him). If not, another Orc from somewhere. Or one of the Companions. 
She also hunts Daedra.... I love collecting the artifacts and displaying them in my homes! 
And she is a werewolf obviously. I haven't done enough of Dawnguard to switch to being a vampire. But she will side with Volkihar. Theodorrah sided with the Dawnguard. Khali'fat remained uninvolved (so far).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: J'zargo & M'aiq the Lair ^^












My Identical Twin boy cats, obviously named after the Khajiits in Skyrim D 
J'zargo is on the left, M'aiq is on the right. 
They even have somewhat the same personalities as the characters:
M'aiq is very talkative.... VERY talkative.... (when he wants to be) 
J'zargo is VERY curious and independent.... always exploring and "ready for more adventure!"
I couldn't ask for better cats. 
They are both 3 years old. We adopted them at 7 months. They are part Maine Coon and they are HUGE! 18lbs, but the vet says that is a healthy weight for them because of their MASSIVE breed! 
What drew us to them was the face M'aiq was pulling on the Humane Society website.... I wish I could show you the photo - TOTAL M'aiq face. "M'aiq knows many thing, yes?" PRICELESS. 
When we met them we adored the bond between them. They never left each other's sight. Always looking out for each other. Eating together. Sleeping together. Grooming each other. Playing together. SO sweet. Best Brothers forever. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2015)

valval said:


> Shadowmere is the best tank, hands down. That horse WILL NOT DIE. Aranea has been nice, since I don't accidentally punch her in combat D8 RIP Lydia and Uthgerd about 6 times before I reloaded to save them XD
> 
> unless you ride him off a cliff but that's another story



Yes the horse can die unless you have a patch. Mine got killed in some invasion lol.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2015)

Depends on what class I'm running / what they are going to do. 

I've ran as a few Nords: the first was just pure exploring where I put perks where I felt like. He was a total mess but it was pretty fun. The second was a stealth archer which got pretty broken fast, along with one-handed and alchemy. He was fun for the Dawnguard questline, especially if you run around in light armour with a crossbow + Dawnbreaker.

For a mage I used Breton. I had two mages and they both went through the CoW quest. It's pretty fun to go there at level 10 and level up through the quests, but after that I usually lose interest.

For sword + shield I went Nord again, along with archery, enchanting, smithing and heavy armour. Pretty fun to explore Solstheim with that build.

I don't really start the main questline/activate dragons unless the build fits it. Sometimes it's just fun to explore the world as if there wasn't some giant dragon demi-god trying to nom everyone.


----------



## valval (Mar 14, 2015)

Really?  I don't have any mods on mine, and the only patches are whatever Bethseda's released. He's tanked dragons, taking over a stormcloak fort, 7 forsworn, and two hagravens (not all at once, but... yeah). It's really ridiculous.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, that last was at Noiru's:



> Yes the horse can die unless you have a patch. Mine got killed in some invasion lol.


----------



## Ruru (Mar 14, 2015)

I play as a dark elf. Her name is Valerien and she is a hunter who uses mainly bows. I finished most of the game so now I just mess with mods. I have a pretty cool white lynx who wipes people out pretty easily, only thing is he isn't so good for sneaking, he likes to just charge in. I love having a tank by my side though I must confess.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, my Shadowmere died along with all the other horses I stole lol


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

I play a Werewolf Reguard dagger/shield, sword/shield, dual dagger character. My character is part of the Brotherhood, killed Alduin, is a Nightingale, and a Werewolf so when they die I don't even know, Sithis taking them is more likely though. They adopted Aventus(mod) and married Muiri. I play mostly without followers. Also the Thalmor can go DIAF. STORMCLOAKS FTW!


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 15, 2015)

tiny bosmer archer. natural born thief and doesn't care much for the dragon killing business


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

I find it interesting how many people play stealthy/thief characters. Hmm.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

Thief is really easy to master, tbh. I also like being Khajiit in general and they're skills are archery and stealth.

Plus many missions involve stealth. Dark Brotherhood, Theives Guild, etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A mod I recommend is the Alternate Start. Instead of that stupid 30minute long intro, it starts you off random. In one instance, I was on a sinking ship and another I was in jail.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I find it interesting how many people play stealthy/thief characters. Hmm.



I like to assassinate people randomly I guess. And I like picking locks and being mean in general :]






everytime i try going to alduin lol


----------



## valval (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh man, draugr :| Nothing upsets me more than them having shorter cool-downs on shouts than I do. I'M DRAGONBORN, THEY'RE JUST DEAD PEOPLE.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I find it interesting how many people play stealthy/thief characters. Hmm.



Stealth is just too much fun when you combine it with archery. I've never really had a dedicated thief character though, still something I need to try.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

Stealth adds a lot of fun. Shoot someone with an arrow and they go "What was that? Must've been my imagination..." while an arrow is stuck in their forehead.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Stealth is just too much fun when you combine it with archery. I've never really had a dedicated thief character though, still something I need to try.



 It's fun sneaking and shooting at the city guards until Lydia decides hiding time's over and it's time for battle.

smh


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> It's fun sneaking and shooting at the city guards until Lydia decides hiding time's over and it's time for battle.
> 
> smh



Followers are so annoying! I only bring one if i want to throw them into a trap or something. You can get a daedric butler from Solstheim that make far better suitcases.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 15, 2015)

I sacrificed Lydia in that one Daedric mission


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Followers are so annoying! I only bring one if i want to throw them into a trap or something. You can get a daedric butler from Solstheim that make far better suitcases.



 ooh I could use one of those   

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> I sacrificed Lydia in that one Daedric mission



 That's ice cold bro.

I'm pretty sure Lydia died when we were doing something on the Throat of The World.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Followers are so annoying! I only bring one if i want to throw them into a trap or something. You can get a daedric butler from Solstheim that make far better suitcases.



Depends. if you get one of those invincible they are great, plus I prefer help on those more annoying missions and they can carry stuff.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Depends. if you get one of those invincible they are great, plus I prefer help on those more annoying missions and they can carry stuff.



Yeah that's true. I only like the daedric butler because it doesn't follow you and only lasts a few seconds after you summon it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Yeah that's true. I only like the daedric butler because it doesn't follow you and only lasts a few seconds after you summon it.



Yeah, I mainly use Mjoll since she can't die unless they fixed that  Even though I have the stone blessing and that armor which lets you carry a lot they are useful and I prefer having one semi-permanent rather than summoning.

Wish they could help you with Alduin though


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 16, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Followers are so annoying! I only bring one if i want to throw them into a trap or something. You can get a daedric butler from Solstheim that make far better suitcases.




To that, I say:
"Oh, but you are wrong. The only reason you can disagree is because you are losing so badly you cannot see it...."
-J'zargo

Followers are fantastic. I love the colourful dialogue they add. 
AND, as people have said, they carry stuff, obviously. 
Plus I got that Book, what it it, "Winds of Change"...??? In Solstheim that made it so followers CAN'T die. VERY useful. Especially for mages.... because friendly fire was a problem in enclosed spaces like dungeons.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 16, 2015)

I had a dog and a follower and they'd fight 24/7. So, I had to restart my game a ton. Eventually my dog died but it was still annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol I just sent my dog back home or whatever lol.

Also finally found all the stones of barenziah, took me some time because I had to backtrack all the places pretty much lol


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 17, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> To that, I say:
> "Oh, but you are wrong. The only reason you can disagree is because you are losing so badly you cannot see it...."
> -J'zargo
> 
> ...



J'zargo is my bae. Every khajiit in existence is my bae who am I kidding lmao

I've shamelessly modded the game to keep my followers from being perma-killed. They'll take a "time out" when their health gets to zero, but after a little bit they get right back up. I'm so attached to Inigo and all the work that's gone into him, I seriously would not play the game without him. I find that so much of Skyrim is bland and boring to me, and the love that modders put into it is what makes it worthwhile for me personally.


----------



## mdchan (Mar 17, 2015)

Haven't played Skyrim in a while...

But, I was a Khajiit with a long range + sneak build.  My preferred method of combat for any MMO is long range; if it's a game which has sneak attack bonus damage or sniping, even better.  I did have to use a mod to increase the bow damage on sneak attacks, however.  Otherwise, it's just pathetic.
Also, as such a build, I barely used any of the shouts.  XD
I also don't use followers because they typically can't sneak as well.  Most of them go "clank, clank" in their armor sets.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah they do unless they sneak with you.

I really hate the thieves guild right now, though. They almost never send me to Markarth and if they do it's only fishing. it's p much impossible to pickpocket there lol


----------



## KiloPatches (Mar 17, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> J'zargo is my bae. Every khajiit in existence is my bae who am I kidding lmao
> 
> I've shamelessly modded the game to keep my followers from being perma-killed. They'll take a "time out" when their health gets to zero, but after a little bit they get right back up. I'm so attached to Inigo and all the work that's gone into him, I seriously would not play the game without him. I find that so much of Skyrim is bland and boring to me, and the love that modders put into it is what makes it worthwhile for me personally.



If you see my previous posts, you'll find I named my friggin CAT J'zargo. (And his twin brother, M'aiq the Liar). LMAO. J'zargo is literally my bae.... I guess.... because I smother im in cuddles and kisses every day.... but not in a sexual way.... that's be weird.... BUT I DO THINK IN-GAME J'ZARGO IS LIKE THE BEST THING TO EVER HAPPEN TO MY WOOD ELF! (Even though she is married to Quintus Navale). She is the Archmage.... and its just not cool to date "students" I guess.... So theres THAT boundary issue.... BUT OTHERWISE (if it were an option) I WOULD HAVE TOTALLY ROMANCED J'ZARGO - FOR SURE! 

I have the PC version as well, with the Inigo mod.... and I love him too. I still prefer playing on a console though! (360)


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 18, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> To that, I say:
> "Oh, but you are wrong. The only reason you can disagree is because you are losing so badly you cannot see it...."
> -J'zargo
> 
> ...



Haha J'zargo has some good lines, but not any that I wanted to hear outside of winterhold. They just break the immersion for me, but then not everyone feels the same.

You can get the butler from the untold legends black book.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Managed to get a few Markarth jobs, but apparently it's the more rare on to get so had to cancel a few quests lol. Mainly because Markath houses are not stealing/forging stuff lol.

Back to smithing...


----------



## Shika (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm always a female Khajit and I always join the Dark Brotherhood as soon as I can. I use light armor [Nightingale, of course!] and I use a bow for my main weapon and magic as a last resort. Cicero has always been my favourite follower so I always get him to tag along! Too bad you can't marry him in game.

I can never decide who to side with, though. So far I haven't sided with the Imperials or the Nords in any of the games I've started. Eh, best not to get involved in politics and just focus on slaying Dragons. 
I have NEVER killed Paarthurnax when prompted though. Dude is a cool one.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, Khaajits are awesome, especially that dude who thinks you're a drunk *******, LOL! (yes it exists lmao)

I mainly use Guild Master (upgraded Thieves armor) at the moment since it looks cool and I could use the perks from it and I need to level up light armor. I have a set of Stahlrim and the one you get from the treasure map and the Nightingale one too :3

I should turn back into a vampire since I need the achievement and stuff, but too lazy too look the gurl up lol


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Whenever I play I throw all my points into smithing asap so I can craft my own armor. I love the way some of the quest-reward sets look but I'm one of those types who just has to make EVERY SINGLE THING I USE even if it takes forever...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

I hate smithing but you need level 80 for that Stahlrim achievement so getting my levels on that now. I usually just get the gold and buy those I want, loot chests or save those you get from the storyline.

Also ugh need to buy that third plot of land but idfk where that is lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Found it lmao of course I missed the cheapest one.

Finally got Master architect and land achievements, seems I can't get Daedric artifacts because one of my achieve's is bugged, great.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Fixed that ebony mail thing, thank goodness. Just need to see if I can get the Mehrune piece, apparently I only have the Razor thing atm. Hm


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

Sometimes I have urges to play Skyrim but I only get around to it sometimes. When I do play, I get really into it and play for hours. However, I don't know why I only have a Skyrim spree for about a week before I move onto something else. 

Need more mods, I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah I play it in bulks, then take a break or something. On that bulk now though since I'm kinda close to getting 100% 

Started a new Orc character now though so I can get the artifacts ^^


----------



## tobi! (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting back to Skyrim again. I have a ton of characters already but I usually reset. I've always had Khajiit but I think I'm going to go for a different race. Not sure what race, though. I checked out some mod races but they aren't that great. I think I'll just go something elf.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

I usually don't get mods for it, I find them boring really. I use console if I need something fast(like the house building materials) or something is bugged but that's it.

I kind of wanted to pick Argonian cause water breathing and disease stuff though but orcs are cool


----------



## tobi! (Mar 21, 2015)

I find the base game boring w/o mod. 

I don't use console to cheat, only to fix the game if something breaks.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

I did for the 100k achievement because my Khaajit were bugged anyways, and I used it to fix some bugged things that I could, but yeah I wouldn't do it to get dragon armor at level 10 lol

Eh, most mods are messy and the DLC are enough for me.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 21, 2015)

Shika said:


> I'm always a female Khajit and I always join the Dark Brotherhood as soon as I can. I use light armor [Nightingale, of course!] and I use a bow for my main weapon and magic as a last resort. Cicero has always been my favourite follower so I always get him to tag along! Too bad you can't marry him in game.
> 
> I can never decide who to side with, though. So far I haven't sided with the Imperials or the Nords in any of the games I've started. Eh, best not to get involved in politics and just focus on slaying Dragons.
> I have NEVER killed Paarthurnax when prompted though. Dude is a cool one.



 Cicero creeped me out the first few times I encountered him, but I like him a bit more now. He has the best comments when he follows you around. Not sure I'd marry the guy though.

I don't even know how some people can kill Paarthurnax. He's amazing and basically your dragon grandpa.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah he is I won't kill him either ;3 Everything else that's another thing, lol. He is the only dragon I like.

Also these creepy couriers lol


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 21, 2015)

They're dedicated to their jobs, you gotta give them that. So many inheritances for them to deliver.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 21, 2015)

I hate The Blades. Delphine is stupid.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 21, 2015)

Nix said:


> I am a Khajiit player myself. I usually play a stealthy light-armored character to begin with. Nightingale armor is just the coolest.
> 
> Speaking of guild-quests, I love completing the Dark Brotherhood questline. C: Murder and mayhem and crazy jesters, omai.
> 
> ...



I would post a lengthy text post, but you literally just described all of my runs.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> I find the base game boring w/o mod.




Same. I'm not usually that big on modding games at all but I struggle to enjoy Skyrim without them. I just find there to be so much either wrong or missing from it. I think the really limited amount of armor and weapon models is my biggest gripe with the base game.

They're not even 'big mods' that I use, it's just general stuff I think should have been there in the first place like cloaks, more weapon models, certain weather effects and certain gameplay tweaks to make it more balanced so I'm not steamrolling the game.


Heck, with my crummy laptop, mods are the only thing making the game actually run in the first place xD I get a constant 30fps (I capped it at 30) on 'high graphics' with a bunch of performance mods making it possible.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 21, 2015)

Also, I don't think this is a big deal because I don't marry ever but why not marry a Khajiit or an Argonian.

RACIST!!!! MARA CONFIRMED RACIST!!!

But some people who care can add mods to _fix_ this. Again, FIX. It's a word a ton of people use when they add mods because the mods FIX the game, basically. Like, I downloaded a mod that fixed this stupid glitch in one of the Nightingale quests where that fart wouldn't start his speech meaning he couldn't die.


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

Norski said:


> Also, I don't think this is a big deal because I don't marry ever but why not marry a Khajiit or an Argonian.
> 
> RACIST!!!! MARA CONFIRMED RACIST!!!
> 
> But some people who care can add mods to _fix_ this. Again, FIX. It's a word a ton of people use when they add mods because the mods FIX the game, basically. Like, I downloaded a mod that fixed this stupid glitch in one of the Nightingale quests where that fart wouldn't start his speech meaning he couldn't die.




I 'fixed' the game and put Jessica Alba in.

I then married Jessica Alba and retired from adventuring. My quest was complete.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 21, 2015)

your entire quest was complete.

go dragons.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whenever I die in Skyrim, I like to think of what would actually happen if the dragon born died. Maybe falling off a cliff or getting killed by a glitch plate.

It's like

"Oh no, the Dragonborn is dead!"
"How did he die?"
"Killed by wolves."
"Well, ****. Now what?"

*dragons ensue murdering everyone*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> They're dedicated to their jobs, you gotta give them that. So many inheritances for them to deliver.



They failed me on Dawnstar museum, screw them.

Yes blades is, both of those are. NO IM NOT KILLING THAT DRAGON FOR YOU FINE TAKE ONE OF MY CRAPPY FOLLOWERS

Fix.. yeah besides glitching Oblivion Walker even more


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm a female Imperial. I like to use all the battle options since I can't make up my mind on which one I like better. I married a mage from the College in Winterhold since he was the only good looking option available.


----------



## m12 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm a pure magic Breton mage. I don't have one bad bone in my body!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Bahaha, am I the only Stormcloak lady in here?

Well starting to like Argonians more and more, mostly because Waterbreathing and their disease resistance. And I'm a notorious pickpocket and lockpicker.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't spend a lot of time underwater so :/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

I do... and it's useful for some quests :]


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

I've always wanted to like Argonians but I could never bring myself to pick them over the kitties. I never swam around much either but I think I might have to give it a go now


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

I do, mostly because some quests need you to be underwater and I forgot where that helm was XD

Anyways, Mehrune's Razor worked for me now so I hope the Orc one does as well.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

I didn't even know this thread existed lol!

I'm pretty sure my last play through I was an Imperial named Iggy Azalea... developed speech, pickpocket, archery for attacks, and was working on the non-damaging magics... might have to pick this back up lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

Haha the only magic I regularly use is Heal so most other magic (and blocking lol) are around their 20s.. x)

Well the hammer worked and so did boethiah(sp?) so.. woot gonna try get the other i still miss


----------



## Dr J (Mar 28, 2015)

my dovakhiin has very sticky paws. Everything she touches somehow finds its way into her pockets.. and then the shelves of random stores when she trades her "legally" earned goods for money. 

She's even robbed the Yarl of Whiterun in front of his guards. And those poor kids.. why does she keep hitting them?!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah I find plates and vases in my pockets. And bees.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

Yay, Markarth chaos. Doing that murder investigation thing now it's fun because the guards suck so hard XD

And did the Nightingale stuff as well, best armor ever


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

Tried to make a Wood Elf. Died in 5 minutes due to bear.
Whatever...they have stupid eyes anyway...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

Not too fond of the elves and humans despite their elemental resistance really. I think I had a dark elf before but they suck lol


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

I saw this an laughed. I do this all the time but for good reason. I have a million iron arrows but only a few ebony. :L

If I did a playthrough, half the video would be me looking for that ebony arrow that didn't hit.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

i never steal those nowadays mainly because they suck and im mainly an archer ;3

also lol at my markarth bounty i should pay it off lol


----------



## Dr J (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a huge bounty in Whiterun. But I'll never pay it off. Much more fun to get the guards to turn a blind eye whenever they stop me(which is often).


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr J said:


> I have a huge bounty in Whiterun. But I'll never pay it off. Much more fun to get the guards to turn a blind eye whenever they stop me(which is often).



I massacred pretty much all of the non-essential characters in Whiterun trying to get all the werewolf perks. I never have bounties ever because I try not to get caught and if I do (only happened about 5 times) I pay it off or just kill whoever in werewolf form.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

That cheese sig, pretty much me while playing Skyrim lol

Got the Oblivion Walker achievement so now to get to level 78


----------



## valval (Apr 1, 2015)

I bought the hearthfire DLC last week.

This was such a huge mistake. I've put 20 hours into building TWO manors, adopting kids, and getting everything all kitted out. This was just as I was on the verge of visiting Paarthurnax with the Elder Scroll (which I've had since 40 hours of play time - I am now at 120 hours). I've been getting things for trophies, raiding every blacksmith for iron, slowly walking thousands of pounds of crap to the appropriate manor/room/cupboard... and all in a fighting RPG. -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah... I kinda abused the console to get the material for the houses and ****(achievement-wise) I seriously hate building houses, I prefer buying them in cities, much easier to manage


----------



## valval (Apr 1, 2015)

The cities ones don't require managing though  That's why I didn't like them as much. Though the one in Markarth is _amazing_, holy crap. I only wish I'd gotten the DLC sooner, as it would've made my blacksmithing level faster >.< I was blacksmithing lvl 96 when I downloaded.

Anyone have suggestions on what to play after doing unarmed combat? Specifically any sort of magic spells/schools that are more effective, particular perks for archery, or dual-wielding, whether shields are worth it, etc!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd say most archery perks are worth getting. I usually main that so I get it to level 100 pretty fast, at least pick those that increase damage.

Do the spells if you want, you pretty much only need healing let alone that magnus quest


----------



## tobi! (Apr 1, 2015)

355 Hours and I haven't even bought the DLC...

- - - Post Merge - - -



valval said:


> The cities ones don't require managing though  That's why I didn't like them as much. Though the one in Markarth is _amazing_, holy crap. I only wish I'd gotten the DLC sooner, as it would've made my blacksmithing level faster >.< I was blacksmithing lvl 96 when I downloaded.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on what to play after doing unarmed combat? Specifically any sort of magic spells/schools that are more effective, particular perks for archery, or dual-wielding, whether shields are worth it, etc!



Dude. Archery ftw.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Archery always. 

(which makes my blocking levels at nothing lmao)

I'm glad you can reset skills lol leveling is taking forever XD


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2015)

Going to restart Skyrim once I get a good Laptop
Skyrim is a good game I recommend for those who loves medieval + RPG fans


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

And prehistoric animals. I literally made sparkly eyes when I saw it had cave bears and sabre-toothed cats!

(I am a huge sucker for prehistoric animals of any kinds, they fascinate me a lot)


----------



## tobi! (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah that's why I kill them


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah I wish you could have them as pets though haha


----------



## Geoni (Apr 5, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I massacred pretty much all of the non-essential characters in Whiterun trying to get all the werewolf perks. I never have bounties ever because I try not to get caught and if I do (only happened about 5 times) I pay it off or just kill whoever in werewolf form.



If it makes you feel better I killed just about everyone in Morthal when my Orc was turned into a vampire. Took me a while to figure out you had to suck blood to keep it under control enough to not have the entire town trying to kill you.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2015)

daw.

well just trying to get to level 78 for the last legendary dragon achievement. talos bless reset skill tree m8


----------



## soda (Apr 9, 2015)

I like to sneak around and steal food which is basically the only thing i do in the game. well, besides shooting giants with arrows and immediately running away afterwards..


----------



## Toot (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm that typical kind of character that tries to be all round. Meaning I use some of everything and not just one type of fighting style.
My guy is a Nord and I love using Battle Hammers. Mainly because they deal the most damage. I think my favorite story would be the Dark Brotherhood story. That was really good in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

I tend to under-use magic.. except for healing of course. I dunno I like the aspect of it in-game but I prefer picking HP and Stamina. I try getting better at it though because it helps for getting to level 78 *shakes fist at leg. dragons*


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 9, 2015)

I had two of them. My first was a stealthy Khajiit archer who refused to steal anything, even if it would be stupid easy. Maxed out archery pretty quick though, so she started using one-handed and magic as well. She was a goody two shoes type of girl.
My second Dragonborn was a little more interesting, I think. He was an old, grizzled Argonian who used battle axes and heavy armor. He was also a werewolf/Companion, and would eat people who especially aggravated him.


----------



## KiloPatches (Apr 14, 2015)

I am the kind o Dovahkiin that will listen to Heimskeir preach EVERY time I go to Whiterun....
This is my confession.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

21 levels to go until 78. ugh damn this is so slow. even if i reset the skills 67 times lol


----------



## August (Apr 15, 2015)

Wood Elf archer all the way! Was using greatswords for most of the main questline.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Doing some Dragonborn/Black Books quests atm.. Helps with levelling at least, I remember the one you read in the Treehouse is annoying af though because you need to time those sprints because the ledges are going up and down.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 16, 2015)

Weeeeeeeeeeell I've completed every side quest so I'm sort of an everything Dovakhiin

I am, however, a vampire as well as a Dovakhiin, though. (DLC rocks)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

****ing hate vampire quest lol even though you need it :/

But yeah mostly doing random things and resetting skills like mad


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Had to restart recently after moving consoles but no regerts! Made another khajiit and decided to skip the main quest for a while so I don't have to deal with dragons, but then I'll have to travel back to all the places with words I wont be able to learn haha. Starting off with my fave questline the Dark Brotherhood. I'm stoked to get back into it, and glad I got my boyfriend back into it too after he gave up on it for a while too.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

I finally got 100% achievements a while ago.. That 78 was.. ugh nty never doing that again


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I finally got 100% achievements a while ago.. That 78 was.. ugh nty never doing that again



sadly I can't get an accurate achievements cause me and bf share account so it shares achievements


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> sadly I can't get an accurate achievements cause me and bf share account so it shares achievements



dat sucks m8


----------



## goatling (Jun 21, 2015)

The character I'm playing as now is a female Nord. I'm trying to make every skill as equal as possible, but I tend to rely heavily on two-handed weapons due to habit.

As for marriage... I used to marry Onmund, but now I almost always marry Jordis. I think she sounds very sweet!

I tend to almost always create backstories for my characters, what about you all?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 21, 2015)

Well my character who I've been playing since I started (although I have made one other new profile recently) was a female highelf called Ingrid (which is my middle name). Despite being a high elf she infact has dark medium length black hair and had green eyes, which are now bright yellow since she became a vampire.

I made this huge backstory for her about her belonging to a rich royal like family on a small island in the summer set isles and was sent into a castle tower alone for a prince to rescue her. But then 10 years passed and no one came as either those who tried simply died and then everyone else gave up. So Ingrid decided to train herself up to get out as she was running low on sources of food and managed to fight her way out the castle herself. Once she escaped, she felt bitter towards her family who after a few years gave up and left her to die, so she ran of and went on the run, traveling around Tamriel on her own thieving and stealing to survive until she got to the border of skyrim and was captured by being in the wrong place at the wrong time during the battle. And then skyrim begins...

Anyway back onto her herself, she is highly levelled in one handed, sneak, archery, light armour and magic (specifically electric spells). She became a vampire later on and is a member of the dark brotherhood, thieves guild, college of winter hold and was a storm cloak.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

This time I am going to either marry a housecarl or a companion cause they all level cap at 50, even though I loved Stenvar very very much. Or I might go for Mjoll, cause she brings Aerin along so it'd be like a double follower and that would just make things so very interesting in bed.  I kind of want to marry a girl this time around, so probably between Mjoll and Aela, that facepaint look just gets me going. 

(Also Mjoll is tagged as important and thusly can't be killed so I meaaaaan...)


----------

